# My caribe



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

Top shape caribe, not so top shape photos







I'll post more when I can figure out how to take clearer pictures when the flash is off (CANON SD300) I got these from Pedro in September or October. I originally got 5 but one was DOA, I'll take picture of its frozen body in the ice cube later


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

their lookin real nice


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

MR.FREEZ said:


> their lookin real nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thx! compliments definately welcomed ^_^


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

very nice, now go get some full tank shots


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

excellent...indeed,mwahahahahaha


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

great looking caribas!!

that spot you have the plants and rocks looks sweet!

fulll tank shot pleeeeeease!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

sexy.......

can i touch them


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

great looking!!!


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

great looking fish








goog luck with them


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

nice looking tank and fish


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

how big are they


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

Those are some bombass cariba's.
Veru nice colors!!


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)




----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

I have always wanted a caribe shoal.....they look nice


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Very nice looking Caribas!


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

looks good nice caribes :nod:


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

them guys are sweet looking


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

nice fish, they will grow quick!


----------



## butch (May 3, 2004)

verry nice fish the color's ar awsom


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

learned my camera a little bit more


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

even more


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

Last set =) second picture was half of dinner


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

beautiful


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

Nice fish and tanks the tanks look pristine!


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Nice Cariba`s!
Perfect colors!


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

nice colors they look great


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i like your fish room, i could spend some time just chillin in there


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

very nice


----------



## bkelley02 (Dec 11, 2004)

Very nice.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

What cam r u using?
What size of tank are both of those tanks?? The Cichlid, and the ranha?

Oya and did i say.... Very nice! ?


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

Serygo said:


> What cam r u using?
> What size of tank are both of those tanks?? The Cichlid, and the ranha?
> 
> Oya and did i say.... Very nice! ?
> [snapback]923768[/snapback]​


I'm using a CANON SD300
The piranha tank is 75 gallons
The other one is a 125 gallon. Featuring a 20" Iridescent shark, 8" Jurupari, 5 Angelfish 2 which are the parents of the other 3 and hosts of other things.
The piranhas are all about 3-4inches a piece. I feed them mainly whitefish, crayfish, goldfish and Alaskan Pollock. They are fed once every 3 or 4 days. Aggression is minimal and I never have fin nips. Hope that answers everyones questions, and thanks for the compliments. ^_^


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

where did you get them from?


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

I ordered them off Aquascapeonline (Pedro)


----------

